# Gestational sac high in uterus at 6.5 weeks?



## MaggieN

The worry-wart that I am is freaking out about the U/S I had this morning with my RE. I'm 6 weeks, 5 days and my little one is measuring right on target with a cute little heartbeat (yay!). What worries me is a comment the doctor made about the gestational sac being very high up in the uterus, which we didn't see at my 5 week U/S last week. He wanted to refer me to a special radiology center for a better U/S but I have my 1st OB appointment/US in 4 days and he said they'll just look at it then. He wrote IUP on my chart so he clearly doesn't feel it's eptopic. I've Googled the heck out of this to no avail. Has anyone ever heard of this happening and what it could mean?


----------



## amjon

My babies normally implant high. I don't think it's any kind of issue unless it's actually in the tube or outside the uterus. It's better high than low as there's no chance of previa with a high implant.


----------



## pola17

My boy implanted high!! They told me this on the very early scans. At first, they suspected ectopic, then had an hematoma, then bed rest, but hey, I turn 27 weeks this Sunday!

Relax, it will be alright! :hugs: we'll always worry about something! Congrats on the baby, BTW! :flower:


----------

